# Ohms Law and Battery Safety Explained & Illustrated in Simple Terms



## Andre (1/12/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 7


----------



## Alex (1/12/14)

This is awesome, thanks @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

